# Always love to watch this at Christmas



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

thats nutz must be carefully planed out?


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

that is awsome :bigok:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thats crazy it had to take ALOT of work to get it all timed rite.:bigeyes:


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

That is so cool. I bet that took along time to get set up


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

They must be related to Clark Griswald.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

^^LOL^^ Clarke is the king. that is a very cool video.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I love that one. 
Now I'm even more embarrassed to say I didn't even put my lights up this year.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

brutemike said:


> Thats crazy it had to take ALOT of work to get it all timed rite.:bigeyes:


They sell kits.. it's got computer software that communicates with a control box that all the lights are plugged into... not too bad.. they just cost $$$


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

There is a house in Worth County (for those of us that live in south Ga.) that has theirs tuned to a radio station that does that. Its awesome to watch


----------

